# Problemas con Chrome/Chromium [Solved]

## natrix

Hola gente!!

Otra vez por acá..

Desde hace un tiempo, y luego de una actualización. El Chromium (y luego con Google Chrome) me comenzó a salir el siguiente error cuando lo abro:

```
¡Oh, no! Se ha producido un error al mostrar esta pagina web. Para continuar vuelve a cargar esta pagina o accede a otra.
```

Además de eso no me deja acceder a ninguna configuración, ayuda ni nada, siempre el mismo mensaje. Como fue después de una actualización pensé que se trataba de algún bug y con el tiempo se iría pero no fu así.

Probé con actualizaciones beta y live pero nada. Probé cargándolo con entradas como "--disable-gpu" o "--disable-sandbox" pero tampoco nada.

En consola me sale esto:

```
$ google-chrome-stable

[28752:28752:0612/124909:ERROR:url_pattern_set.cc(240)] Invalid url pattern: chrome://print/*

[28752:28775:0612/124909:ERROR:logging.h(775)] Failed to call method: org.kde.KWallet.isEnabled: object_path= /modules/kwalletd: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.kde.kwalletd was not provided by any .service files

[28752:28775:0612/124909:ERROR:native_backend_kwallet_x.cc(405)] Error contacting kwalletd (isEnabled)

[28752:28775:0612/124909:ERROR:logging.h(775)] Failed to call method: org.kde.KWallet.isEnabled: object_path= /modules/kwalletd: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

[28752:28775:0612/124909:ERROR:native_backend_kwallet_x.cc(405)] Error contacting kwalletd (isEnabled)

[28752:28780:0612/124909:ERROR:channel.cc(300)] RawChannel read error (connection broken)

```

Alguna idea?

Nuevamente gracias a todos!Last edited by natrix on Thu Jul 23, 2015 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola gente!!
> 
> Otra vez por acá..
> 
> Desde hace un tiempo, y luego de una actualización. El Chromium (y luego con Google Chrome) me comenzó a salir el siguiente error cuando lo abro:
> ...

 

probaria mover la carpeta de configuracion local.

esta en .config/chromium o .config/google-chrome

movela y fijate si el error es de config o del paquete en si.

yo no tengo ningun problema hace rato ya...

----------

## natrix

Hola Pedalera:

Moví y borre la carpeta pero nada, reinstale y tampoco anda ...

----------

## pelelademadera

desactiva el servicio kwallet, desde las preferencias, configuracion de cuenta si no me equivoco, y destilda el kwallet a ver que pasa

----------

## natrix

Acá va la salida sin kwallet:

```
$ google-chrome-stable  --password-store=basic

[685:685:0615/202124:ERROR:url_pattern_set.cc(240)] Invalid url pattern: chrome://print/*

[685:713:0615/202124:ERROR:channel.cc(300)] RawChannel read error (connection broken)

$ chromium  --password-store=basic

[783:783:0615/202142:ERROR:url_pattern_set.cc(240)] Invalid url pattern: chrome://print/*
```

Pero hace un tiempo podía ejecutarlo con una salida limpia y el error seguía estando.

Alguna idea?

----------

## pelelademadera

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Acá va la salida sin kwallet:
> 
> ```
> $ google-chrome-stable  --password-store=basic
> 
> ...

 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2251068

chequea eso a ver si viene por ahi...

----------

## natrix

Muchas gracias el link!!

En ese hilo mencionan el folder "/local/share/applications" pero en gentoo solo encontré "/usr/share/applications".

Eliminé los archivos que mencionan pero no pasa nada. El problema sigue.

Lo unico particular es que cuando emerjo google-chrome, al final me arroja esta salida.

```
* QA Notice: This package installs one or more .desktop files that do not

 * pass validation.

 * 

 *      /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop: error: file contains group "NewIncognito Shortcut Group", but groups extending the format should start with "X-"

 *      /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop: error: file contains group "NewWindow Shortcut Group", but groups extending the format should start with "X-"

```

Pero chromium no me arroja esa salida.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias el link!!
> 
> En ese hilo mencionan el folder "/local/share/applications" pero en gentoo solo encontré "/usr/share/applications".
> 
> Eliminé los archivos que mencionan pero no pasa nada. El problema sigue.
> ...

 eso hace referencia al icono de acceso directo, y vos te referis a que no funciona ni siquiera desde consola no?

----------

## natrix

Efectivamente!!!

No se ejecuta de ninguna manera, y chromium no arroja ningún error y tampoco funciona.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~/.config/google-chrome $ equery f google-chrome
> 
>  * Searching for google-chrome ...
> 
>  * Contents of www-client/google-chrome-39.0.2171.95_p1:
> ...

 

Ahí vemos el enlace /usr/bin/google-chorme-stable -> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome  hace referencia a stable. Sin embargo observa la siguiente salida, te cambiaré el color también para que se vea antes.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~/.config/google-chrome $ equery depgraph google-chrome
> 
>  * Searching for google-chrome ...
> 
>  * dependency graph for www-client/google-chrome-39.0.2171.95_p1
> ...

 

Efectivamente le tengo en /etc/portage/package.accept_keyworkds, no recuerdo que pasó pues no me gusta poner paquetes testing y con firefox y gnash me he apañado muy bien hasta ahora pero empiezan a mezclarse demasidos formatos en algunas páginas y no he tenido más remedio, reinstala con "emerge -uDN google-chrome" a ver si suena la flauta.

Nota:

No recuerdo haber instalado dos versiones, pero ahí aparecen dos, sin embargo las pocas veces que lo uso funciona bien.

----------

## natrix

Hola esteban!! Gracias por tu atención.

Tu caso es bastante curioso, pero creo que no es mi problema. Tengo una sola versión de chrome/chromium y nunca instalé testing (salvo cuando empezó a fallar), ni siquiera tengo el archivo  /etc/portage/package.accept_keyworkds. "emerge -uDN google-chrome" no realiza ninguna acción. Por las dudas dejo las salidas por si ves algo que yo no:

```
$  equery depgraph google-chrome 

 * Searching for google-chrome ...

 * dependency graph for www-client/google-chrome-43.0.2357.125_p1

 `--  www-client/google-chrome-43.0.2357.125_p1  ~amd64 

   `--  sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1  (>=sys-apps/sed-4) amd64 

   `--  app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r6  (app-arch/bzip2) amd64 

   `--  app-misc/ca-certificates-20140927.3.17.2  (app-misc/ca-certificates) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r4  (dev-libs/expat) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/glib-2.42.2  (dev-libs/glib) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/nspr-4.10.8  (dev-libs/nspr) amd64 

   `--  dev-libs/nss-3.17.4  (dev-libs/nss) amd64 

   `--  gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r3  (gnome-base/gconf) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29  (media-libs/alsa-lib) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2  (media-libs/fontconfig) amd64 

   `--  media-libs/freetype-2.5.5  (media-libs/freetype) amd64 

   `--  net-print/cups-2.0.2-r1  (net-print/cups) amd64 

   `--  sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16  (sys-apps/dbus) amd64 

   `--  sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r2  (sys-libs/libcap) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/cairo-1.14.2  (x11-libs/cairo) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8  (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27  (x11-libs/gtk+) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2  (>=x11-libs/libX11-1.5.0) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1  (x11-libs/libXcomposite) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  (x11-libs/libXcursor) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  (x11-libs/libXdamage) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3  (x11-libs/libXext) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  (x11-libs/libXfixes) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXi-1.7.4  (x11-libs/libXi) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2  (x11-libs/libXrandr) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8  (x11-libs/libXrender) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1  (x11-libs/libXScrnSaver) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2  (x11-libs/libXtst) amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/pango-1.36.8  (x11-libs/pango) amd64 

   `--  x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc2  (x11-misc/xdg-utils) amd64 

[ www-client/google-chrome-43.0.2357.125_p1 stats: packages (31), max depth (1) ]

```

```
$ equery f google-chrome 

 * Searching for google-chrome ...

 * Contents of www-client/google-chrome-43.0.2357.125_p1:

/opt

/opt/google

/opt/google/chrome

/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash

/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so

/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/manifest.json

/opt/google/chrome/chrome

/opt/google/chrome/chrome-sandbox

/opt/google/chrome/chrome_100_percent.pak

/opt/google/chrome/chrome_200_percent.pak

/opt/google/chrome/cron

/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome

/opt/google/chrome/default-app-block

/opt/google/chrome/default_apps

/opt/google/chrome/default_apps/docs.crx

/opt/google/chrome/default_apps/drive.crx

/opt/google/chrome/default_apps/external_extensions.json

/opt/google/chrome/default_apps/gmail.crx

/opt/google/chrome/default_apps/search.crx

/opt/google/chrome/default_apps/youtube.crx

/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome

/opt/google/chrome/icudtl.dat

/opt/google/chrome/libffmpegsumo.so

/opt/google/chrome/libwidevinecdm.so

/opt/google/chrome/libwidevinecdmadapter.so

/opt/google/chrome/locales

/opt/google/chrome/locales/en-US.pak

/opt/google/chrome/locales/es.pak

/opt/google/chrome/nacl_helper

/opt/google/chrome/nacl_helper_bootstrap

/opt/google/chrome/nacl_irt_x86_64.nexe

/opt/google/chrome/natives_blob.bin

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_128.png

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_16.png

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_22.png

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_24.png

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_256.png

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_32.png

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_32.xpm

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_48.png

/opt/google/chrome/product_logo_64.png

/opt/google/chrome/resources.pak

/opt/google/chrome/snapshot_blob.bin

/opt/google/chrome/xdg-mime

/opt/google/chrome/xdg-settings

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/google-chrome-stable -> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome

/usr/share

/usr/share/applications

/usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/google-chrome-43.0.2357.125_p1

/usr/share/doc/google-chrome-43.0.2357.125_p1/README.gentoo.bz2

/usr/share/doc/google-chrome-43.0.2357.125_p1/changelog.bz2

/usr/share/gnome-control-center

/usr/share/gnome-control-center/default-apps

/usr/share/gnome-control-center/default-apps/google-chrome.xml

/usr/share/icons

/usr/share/icons/hicolor

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/google-chrome.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/google-chrome.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/google-chrome.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/google-chrome.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/google-chrome.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/google-chrome.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/google-chrome.png

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps

/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/google-chrome.png

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/google-chrome.1.bz2
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> www-client/google-chrome-43.0.2357.125_p1  ~amd64 

 

Pues según esta salida tienes instalado el chrome testing .

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> ni siquiera tengo el archivo /etc/portage/package.accept_keyworkds

 

Esto quiere decir que, casi con seguridad, estas usando los paquetes de la rama de pruebas en tu sistema.

En portage no hay ninguna versión estable de google-chrome:

https://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-client/google-chrome

Hay bugs registrados tanto para google-chrome:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=549804

como para chromium:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=552576

que podrían coincidir con lo que te está pasando. Comprueba los registros de dmesg para confirmarlo.

----------

## natrix

Según tengo entendido, dice "~amd64" porque baja un binario no testeado (o algo así, como todo paquete no gnu). Estas son las opciones que tengo en mi portage:

```
$ eix google-chrome

[I] www-client/google-chrome

     Available versions:  (~)43.0.2357.125_p1^msd {+plugins LINGUAS="+am +ar +bg +bn +ca +cs +da +de +el +en_GB +es +es_LA +et +fa +fi +fil +fr +gu +he +hi +hr +hu +id +it +ja +kn +ko +lt +lv +ml +mr +ms +nb +nl +pl +pt_BR +pt_PT +ro +ru +sk +sl +sr +sv +sw +ta +te +th +tr +uk +vi +zh_CN +zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  43.0.2357.125_p1^msd(17:34:51 20/06/15)(plugins LINGUAS="es -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            http://www.google.com/chrome

     Description:         The web browser from Google

* www-client/google-chrome-beta

     Available versions:  ~44.0.2403.52_p1^msd {+plugins LINGUAS="+am +ar +bg +bn +ca +cs +da +de +el +en_GB +es +es_LA +et +fa +fi +fil +fr +gu +he +hi +hr +hu +id +it +ja +kn +ko +lt +lv +ml +mr +ms +nb +nl +pl +pt_BR +pt_PT +ro +ru +sk +sl +sr +sv +sw +ta +te +th +tr +uk +vi +zh_CN +zh_TW"}

     Homepage:            http://www.google.com/chrome

     Description:         The web browser from Google

* www-client/google-chrome-unstable

     Available versions:  ~45.0.2431.0_p1^msd {+plugins LINGUAS="+am +ar +bg +bn +ca +cs +da +de +el +en_GB +es +es_LA +et +fa +fi +fil +fr +gu +he +hi +hr +hu +id +it +ja +kn +ko +lt +lv +ml +mr +ms +nb +nl +pl +pt_BR +pt_PT +ro +ru +sk +sl +sr +sv +sw +ta +te +th +tr +uk +vi +zh_CN +zh_TW"}

     Homepage:            http://www.google.com/chrome

     Description:         The web browser from Google

Found 3 matches.

```

Y en chromium si tengo el estable:

```
[I] www-client/chromium

     Available versions:  43.0.2357.65^d ~43.0.2357.73^d ~44.0.2403.18^d ~44.0.2403.30^d [M]~45.0.2427.7^d [M]~45.0.2431.0^d {cups custom-cflags gnome gnome-keyring hidpi kerberos neon pic +proprietary-codecs pulseaudio selinux +tcmalloc test widevine LINGUAS="+am +ar +bg +bn +ca +cs +da +de +el +en_GB +es +es_LA +et +fa +fi +fil +fr +gu +he +hi +hr +hu +id +it +ja +kn +ko +lt +lv +ml +mr +ms +nb +nl +pl +pt_BR +pt_PT +ro +ru +sk +sl +sr +sv +sw +ta +te +th +tr +uk +vi +zh_CN +zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  43.0.2357.65^d(18:46:57 20/06/15)(cups pic proprietary-codecs pulseaudio tcmalloc -custom-cflags -gnome -gnome-keyring -hidpi -kerberos -neon -selinux -test -widevine LINGUAS="es -am -ar -bg -bn -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_LA -et -fa -fi -fil -fr -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -kn -ko -lt -lv -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -sw -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            http://chromium.org/

     Description:         Open-source version of Google Chrome web browser

```

Gracias!!!

----------

## esteban_conde

Desinstala los dos, no sin ver que otros paquetes dependen de ellos, luego emerge --sync para actualizar y vuelve a instalar, probando .. probando y buena suerte, si no funciona desinstala de nuevo y:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/google-chrome
> 
> www-client/google-chrome ~amd64
> 
> 

 

emerge -uDN google-chrome y pon la variable LINGUAS="tu lengua cotidiana". al final de /etc/portage/make.conf antes de emerger.

----------

## natrix

Lo intente pero nada, el problema sigue.

Una duda fuera del problema, la línea "www-client/google-chrome ~amd64" la tenía agregada en el archivo "package.keywords", me lo pidió google-chrome cuando lo instalé por primera vez. La pregunta: ¿que diferencia hay entre el archivo "package.accept_keywords" y "package.keywords"?

----------

## quilosaq

Muy poca.

```
man portage
```

 *Quote:*   

> package.accept_keywords and package.keywords
> 
>                      Per-package  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.  Useful for mixing unstable
> 
>                      packages in with a normally stable system or vice  versa.
> ...

 

----------

## natrix

Una nueva con este problema, en el journalctl encontré esta salida:

```
jul 22 19:08:35 natrix kernel: traps: chrome[2234] trap invalid opcode ip:7fe7fcfbdda1 sp:7ffd2fcedb30 error:0 in chrome[7fe7fb54f000+5bd4000]
```

Arroja esa salida unas 7 veces despues de abrir chrome y luego una línea por cada vez que hago alguna acción como ingresar a una web o configuración.

De que se trata esto? tengo mal alguna configuración en el kernel?

----------

## cameta

Hola,

tras hacer el emerge del chrome te sale algún mensaje de este tipo?

```
Messages for package www-client/google-chrome-43.0.2357.134_p1:

 *   USER_NS is required for sandbox to work

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

Y cuidado que las nuevas versiones necesitan un kernel 3.17 como mínimo.

http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/03/08/1224210/google-chrome-requires-tsync-support-under-linux

----------

## natrix

Hola cameta:

Nuevamente gracias por tu ayuda. 

La salida de la instalación es limpia, ahora estoy probando la versión beta pero con todas las versiones es lo mismo:

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) www-client/google-chrome-beta-44.0.2403.89_p1::gentoo

 * >>> SetUID: [chmod go-r] /opt/google/chrome-beta/chrome-sandbox ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Updating icons cache ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

 * Updating icons cache ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

La opción "USER_NS" la tengo activada (Y) en el kernel desde el momento en que chrome la exigió, pero mi problema es previo a esa exigencia. La versión del kernel es la 4 estable.

```
# uname -a

Linux natrix 4.0.5-gentoo #7 SMP Sun Jul 12 02:54:22 ART 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Consulta, que es el tsync que menciona el link?

----------

## quilosaq

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=552576

Mira el bug a ver si te sirve la solución que ponen al final sobre configuración del kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> General setup  ---> 
> 
> ---[*] Configure standard kernel features (expert users)  --->
> 
> ----[*]   Enable madvise/fadvise syscalls

 

----------

## natrix

Tengo el agrado de decir que estoy escribiendo esto desde Chromium!!!!

Jaja buenísimo!! Un error desde el mismo kernel, eso si que no me lo esperaba. 

Voy a tener que estudiar un poco mejor el bug, no se de donde salió el "madvise/fadvise syscalls" y de que se trata.

Muchas gracias quilosaq y muchas gracias a todos!!!

----------

## cameta

Felicidades.

----------

